# Qt5 port



## Beastie (Feb 2, 2014)

Does anyone here have any news they can share concerning the status of a Qt5 port?

Old discussions indicate some work was being done months ago, but since then no update has been posted anywhere.
http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-freeb ... 15275.html
http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-freeb ... 16287.html
http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/kde-freeb ... 16304.html

It looks like NetBSD leads the way with a 5.2.x port while OpenBSD and FreeBSD still only have Qt4.

Thanks for any clue.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Feb 2, 2014)

http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=re ... ion=338902

Which lists, among other things:


> Mk/Uses/qmake.mk:
> - Add support for Qt 5 ports
> 
> Mk/bsd.qt.mk:
> - Massive rework for Qt 5 ports



Let's verify:

```
[~]% grep 5 /ports/Mk/bsd.qt.mk
# $FreeBSD: Mk/bsd.qt.mk 338902 2014-01-06 16:16:52Z makc $
_QT_SUPPORTED?= 4 5
QT4_VERSION?=   4.8.5
QT5_VERSION?= 5.2.0-beta1
.  if ${_QT_VERSION:M5*}
EXTRA_PATCHES+= ${.CURDIR:H:H}/devel/qt5-core/files/extrapatch-src__corelib__tools__qdatetime.cpp
_USE_QT5_ONLY=        buildtools concurrent core graphicaleffects linguisttools \
```


----------



## Beastie (Feb 2, 2014)

Ah, great! Thank you for the info.


----------



## SR_Ind (Mar 31, 2014)

Qt5 is in the ports now. I've started porting my applications.


----------

